# Colnago Ti Model ID?



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

I'll try to get a photo up soon....in the mean time: which Colnago Ti model had tear drop top tube and down tube? The frame has been been repainted so there is no original id.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Titanio*

Titanio/OvalMaster. Both had a profile top tube, ala Master/C40 and a teardrop downtube. OvalMaster's DT was deeper in the vertical cross-section than the Titanio. Circa 1998-2003.




merckxman said:


> I'll try to get a photo up soon....in the mean time: which Colnago Ti model had tear drop top tube and down tube? The frame has been been repainted so there is no original id.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Calling Boneman*

Here are photos. Took it for a short test drive and it was a nice ride. Will go back to do some climbing and descending. Can you tell exactly what model it is from these photos? It's been re-painted Ferrari red.


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

*Is it really a Colnago?*

Merckxman,

Personally I'm not sure that it is a Colnago. 

It definitely has what appears to be a Colnago steel fork on it, but none of the Oval Masters that I am aware of have a top tube shaped like that. Each of the Oval Masters that I have seen have a diamond (?) shaped top tube like you find on a Master or C40. None of the other Ti Colnagos that I am aware of (BiTitan,MonoTitan, or CT series) has a top tube shaped like that either.

I could be wrong here, but it looks like a "decal special" to me.

Cheers,

Texbike


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

That's why I was asking; I hadn't seen one like it before. I've seen the round top tubes, the diamond top tubes but this was new to me...

That hole in the dropout is very Colnago-ish, I believe.


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

*Hole in the drop out.....*



merckxman said:


> That hole in the dropout is very Colnago-ish, I believe.


Hmmmmm. Good point. My MonoTitan has the exact same hole in the drop outs.

Anyone else have a guess to what this is?

Texbike


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Not Ti*

As everyone has noted, the top tube on the Ti models has been either round or gilco shaped. Some of Colnago's earlier Al frames used a tear drop down tube but I don't recall seeing one with that aggressively shaped top tube. Mega Masters was their name. The brake bridge have any embossing on it? My gut tells me it's not for real.



merckxman said:


> Here are photos. Took it for a short test drive and it was a nice ride. Will go back to do some climbing and descending. Can you tell exactly what model it is from these photos? It's been re-painted Ferrari red.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Thanks all. I'll go back and take a closer look at the brake bridge and BB. Maybe get in touch with the owner who has it on consignment at the shop.


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

Have a look at this Titanio I flipped a while back - it's got the ovalized top tube and is definitely not a fake - 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/colnago/buy-not-colnago-titanio-289526.html


----------



## j.knight (Dec 14, 2005)

That is an Oval Titan. They only made it in 1998 and 1999 I think. Super duper stiff.


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

Dug through my colnago catalogues and confirmed it is the Oval Titan.


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

Oh geez....just realized this thread was started over 5yrs ago!! D'oh!


----------

